# Cockapoo No 2



## Lulu-belle (Aug 26, 2011)

We are currently looking for our 2nd cockapoo- but I can now see this going into next year now.

My daughter Isabel won't be happy- she wants one now as kids do!!

Bongo was from some-one in my husbands family who bred their cocker with a stud poodle and both had health tests. It was a one off mating as both breeder and other family members wanted a cockapoo. But they were experienced breeders not just breeding their pet for the sake of us wanting a puppy.

But I am finding it hard to find breeders who health test both mum & dad. Most seem to just test the poodles for PRA

Do they exsist even 

I would prefer a small breeder but would consider a large one but not one that keeps churning them out all the time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

i have puppies both parents optigen normal romeox


----------



## Lulu-belle (Aug 26, 2011)

romeo said:


> i have puppies both parents optigen normal romeox


That's good to hear.

Do you also test for RPED and do yearly BVA tests for Primary Glucoma? and what about HD?


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm in just the same predicament Lulu-belle, Ive now contacted at least 20 breeders and I haven't been 100% comfortable with any of their breeding ethics for one reason or another, I'm getting quite disheartened tbh

Imo I think Cockapoos need a breed club with a strict code of ethics that the best breeders will adhere to? It would make it a lot easier for people like us to find and vet the responsible breeders


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Why not ask your local vets for help in finding a breeder....they would know who is doing it right!


----------



## Lulu-belle (Aug 26, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> I'm in just the same predicament Lulu-belle, Ive now contacted at least 20 breeders and I haven't been 100% comfortable with any of their breeding ethics for one reason or another, I'm getting quite disheartened tbh
> 
> Imo I think Cockapoos need a breed club with a strict code of ethics that the best breeders will adhere to? It would make it a lot easier for people like us to find and vet the responsible breeders


I thought it was just me being fussy- so nice to hear you are of same mind set Jenny 
Are you still going to look? or would you go for another dog?

What about the breeders on here, there are loads that have got puppies from jukeedoodles so they must be good.

I'm going to check them out ( hope they don't mind) as I was looking at some of their puppies on here and they are gorgeous.


----------



## Lulu-belle (Aug 26, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Why not ask your local vets for help in finding a breeder....they would know who is doing it right!


I think my vet is anti cockapoo he is bit of a pedigree snob


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lol lulu-belle, you may want to change vets then before getting a cockapoo....lol my vet is a HUGE fan of cockapoos she got so excited when I got one.


----------



## Lulu-belle (Aug 26, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> lol lulu-belle, you may want to change vets then before getting a cockapoo....lol my vet is a HUGE fan of cockapoos she got so excited when I got one.


Well I already have Bongo and even though he is a bit pedigree snobby he is a good vet so have to put up with the good and bad.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

Lulu-belle said:


> I thought it was just me being fussy- so nice to hear you are of same mind set Jenny
> Are you still going to look? or would you go for another dog?
> 
> What about the breeders on here, there are loads that have got puppies from jukeedoodles so they must be good.
> ...


No theres plenty of us who are choosey when it comes to finding a breeder, I'm not giving up on my quest, but if no one ticks all my boxes I wont compromise, my conscience would'nt allow it. I'll probably get a miniature poodle from a reputable breeder instead.

I make no secret that im not a fan of the type of breeder who breeds dogs on a big scale, I expect breeding dogs to be first and foremost family pets who spend their lives with the owners they love and who love them


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> No theres plenty of us who are choosey when it comes to finding a breeder, I'm not giving up on my quest, but if no one ticks all my boxes I wont compromise, my conscience would'nt allow it. I'll probably get a miniature poodle from a reputable breeder instead.
> 
> I make no secret that im not a fan of the type of breeder who breeds dogs on a big scale, I expect breeding dogs to be first and foremost family pets who spend their lives with the owners they love and who love them


Jenny an unclipped poodle is just scummy!!! if you can't find your breeder ( I do hope so) for your cockapoo then a poodle is next best thing but none of those show poodle cuts!!!

I do like Standards poodles


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Jenny an unclipped poodle is just scummy!!! if you can't find your breeder ( I do hope so) for your cockapoo then a poodle is next best thing but none of those show poodle cuts!!!
> 
> I do like Standards poodles


LOL I think the unclipped ones are scrummy too, my Hubby says if we do get a poodle we can't have it clipped in a show style,he says it would ruin his street cred 

I love Standards but I've had big breeds for years now and I'm wanting to downsize lol, my Daughter wants a smaller breed aswell, its going to be her dog, so she thinks .But we're in no rush at the moment, still hoping to find the right cockapoo


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Lulu-belle said:


> We are currently looking for our 2nd cockapoo- but I can now see this going into next year now.
> 
> My daughter Isabel won't be happy- she wants one now as kids do!!
> 
> ...


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Good luck in finding number 2


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Even though they do breed professionally though most bigger breeders still have family pets that live in their houses that they breed, so they're still very loved & cared for, it doesn't make the puppies worse :s so why not a well known breeder? At least you know they'll be right seen as they're licensed. I got my first cockapoo from Anthony at Anzil & we're about to get a second one, but every has different preferences, but it's worth a look...

http://anzilcockapoo.com/default.aspx


----------



## Linda Tulloch (Mar 7, 2021)

Lulu-belle said:


> We are currently looking for our 2nd cockapoo- but I can now see this going into next year now.
> 
> My daughter Isabel won't be happy- she wants one now as kids do!!
> 
> ...


This is the reason I want artificial insemination there are several clinics who can do significant tests on both dogs prior to mating. Cross breeding can bring many genetic health problems that can be revealed, it is also a much less stressful for the bitch with a very high rate of conception success.


----------

